# Destin SWC Red Drum Classic



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

Guys,

forgive me if this has already been posted, but Capt Royce Danke is hosting an SWC redfish tournament out of Destin 9-10 November. i plan on fishing and know most of the local guys around here will fish as well. this would be another nice option for a microskiff meetup in the panhandle area. rushing to get to work, but info and link below:

link: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/swc-red-drum-classic-tickets-50641693669

info:

*DESCRIPTION*
Skinny Water Culture is very proud to announce the 1st Annual Red Drum Classic! Going down November 9th & 10th at The Local Market in beautiful Destin, FL! 

All ages & skill levels are welcome to come and get in on the fun! Advanced purchase $25.00 entry fee gets you in the competition to win Cash/Prizes but, more importantly, bragging rights! After 11/1 Entry Fee is $30.00.

Proceeds from this event are benefiting Choctawhatchee Basin Alliancea non-profit organization sustaining healthy local waterways through monitoring, education, restoration, and research over the last 20 years!

Dates:

11/9- Angler Party - 7:00 PM - The Local Market

- Fly Tying & Casting Challenge with Capt. Royce Dahnke of Cast N Blast Fishing Charters & the SWC Collective.

- Pick up your Angler bag.

- Calcutta - Species selection.

- Reading of the Rules, receive your Token, & Score Sheet!


11/10 - SWC Red Drum Classic Begins - 6:00 AM - Lines IN

- 3:30 PM - Lines OUT

- 5:00 PM Mandatory Check-in at The Local Market located at 950 Gulf Shore Dr., Destin, FL 32541.


How to win: Catch, record, and release the MOST spots on legal size Red Drums (Redfish). THIS IS A CATCH AND RELEASE TOURNAMENT photo tournament. Please handle your catches accordingly.

Points based on division:


_No Live Bait or Chumming._
_Minimum size 18" - No Max Size._
Artificial: 1 Point Per Spot
Fly: 2 Points Per Spot
Prizes:


1st Place: $500 in Cash/Prizes
2nd Place: $250 in Cash/Prizes
3rd Place: $100 in Cash/Prizes

Entry Fee: $25.00 that includes a commemorative SWC Red Drum Classic t-shirt, goodie bag, treats provided by The Local Market, Fly Tying, Casting Challenge, & a good time! Proceeds benefiting Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance

We look forward to seeing you all there! If you have any questions or would like to donate please reach out [email protected]. 

~ Jenn

Skinny Water Culture 

[email protected]


----------

